# Free App 'Reverb' Brings Alexa to Mac Desktops, iPhones, and iPads



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I've downloaded this onto my iMac but haven't tried it yet. Story from MacRumors:

https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/19/reverb-app-amazon-alexa-mac-ios/


----------

